# Round 1 almost complete



## Paradise (Dec 16, 2011)

I just posted this on another dude's thread in the getting divorced section but it has been on my mind for a while. I know some of you have been divorced over a year. Did you have kind of an awakening after the first year was over? 

I almost feel like I can no longer make excuses for being sad, angry, etc. Almost like "been there, done that" so it is time to officially move forward. This month has kind of hit me a little as I finally sold my house, divorce will be a year old in about 2 weeks, etc. As I said in my last post.....All coming together. 

I feel like I should have a party! I made it through the worst of it. True, something could happen, but I am so far detached from it all now that it really wouldn't matter all that much. 

Anyway, just curious about what some of you are thinking and how you are handling things now as opposed to earlier in the divorced life.


----------



## raising5boyz (Nov 8, 2008)

Afraid to post since you all know what a mess I am. lol 

At a year it all still felt fresh to me.....I was almost surprised when the year mark came. I kinda felt like I should have been doing better than I was. But I had survived! And really....that first year was complete survival to me!

The 90 day waiting period for the divorce to be final felt like it took FOREVER and couldn't come soon enough....but the year...it flew by! 

Congrats on making it through your first year! I would party with ya! lol


----------



## Shoeguy (Jun 23, 2011)

Congrat on a year mine comes in the last week of April but I moved out in Feb.

Actually a year for me has brought some tough events I didn't think about a year ago. I structured the divorce so that she would have a year to get on her feet. I paid 100% of the kids schooling, all medical including co-pays and some other items. I thought that would be a help for her to get on her feet.

I'm finding out what it really did was conditioned her in a lifestyle that she is now is fighting to keep and therefore asking me for financial help. In hindsight it would have been best to have just blown it all up at once and let the chips fall where they may.

So since my light is starting to get brighter at the end of the tunnel I find myself thinking about how hers is getting dimmer. Kind of tugs at my heart strings.

Enough about me...have your party and invite old and new friends that you have made. Make it a good one.

Enjoy..from what I hear you only go around one time in life here on earth.


----------

